# Has any one ever had a Fibro Adenoma in your breast?



## EmbalmerBabe (Jun 17, 2007)

It's a clump of fibers that can form in your breast, they are all ways (I think) non harmful. A nurse told me caffeine,chocolate,and too much refined sugars makes them worse.
I have one in my left breast that I am planning on getting surgically removed. Has anyone else done this before?
Mine is the size of a marble,maybe bigger it is annoying.
I can feel it on the side.


----------



## macface (Jun 17, 2007)

does it give you chest pain?Cause I been having it for a while and they always tell me is stress.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 18, 2007)

Yup.
Mine went away though, after I took my nipple rings out.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Jun 18, 2007)

I had/have two, one on my breast and the other a bit closer to my undrearm area. They're quite small, even smaller than marbles and don't really bother me as such. I have more than my fair share of caffine, sugar and chocolate and they've actually shrunk since I first discovered them so maybe I just got lucky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Any other questions feel free to ask


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jun 18, 2007)

Sometimes I get pains in that breast and on the side of my body around that area. I have had it for over a year now.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Jun 18, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking how did your doctor diagnose them? Did you have to have a biopsy? Because a friend of mine also had a fibroadenoma and didn't have to have a biopsy whereas I did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've got a fibroadenoma fact sheet thingy, you might already have something similar but if not I can scan it and send it to you or anyone else who's interested.


----------



## jenii (Jun 18, 2007)

Ugh yeah, I have those. I hate them.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelique☆* 

 
_If you don't mind me asking how did your doctor diagnose them? Did you have to have a biopsy? Because a friend of mine also had a fibroadenoma and didn't have to have a biopsy whereas I did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've got a fibroadenoma fact sheet thingy, you might already have something similar but if not I can scan it and send it to you or anyone else who's interested._

 
Hello I found it myself over a year ago. I went to get my pap smear
and had the nurse check it out too. She referred me to the breast cancer center in my area. I had an ultrasound there. They said it was small
and non harmful, and that it was a fibro adenoma.
They said if it gets bigger you can remove it so it does not cause
any cosmetic damage to the breast.
Hey I don't have a fact sheet, if you could show me that would be cool!
My friends mom said if you take Omega 3 Fish oil it will make them go away.
The nurse told me very little chocolate and caffeine,because that can make them worse.
I had another friend that had one and she got hers surgically removed too.
Do you still have yours? Sorry you had to have a biopsy =/


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Jun 19, 2007)

It looks like I got the whole nine yards, because I had both an ultrasound and a biopsy haha! It wasn't that bad though! I still have mine because they're very small and don't really bother me, and especially considering they're not harmful I don't see the point in having them removed.

I tried to scan and attach the sheet but its telling me the files are too big, so I've put them on my photobucket account, if they don't work let me know!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jun 19, 2007)

Thankyou for sharing that! I appreciate it I read it all.
I want to get mine removed because it bothers me I don't know how big it is hopefully not that big, I can't really tell.
I'll let you know what happens.
My first apt. is July 2, but I don't know when the surgery will be.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Jun 19, 2007)

Good luck! Let us know how it all goes, like the sheet says its a day proceedure and you can go home afterwards so hopefully its not too bad!


----------

